
Ask HN: What makes it to the RSS feed? - andrenth
I read HN via RSS, but from time to time I visit the front page and see submissions that never make it to the feed. What’s the criteria for something to make it to the feed? Is it just whatever happens to be on the front page when it’s polled?
======
TwoNineFive
If I remember right, the rss feed "broke" around December of 2017. It had
broken several times before then as well, but nobody fixed it this time.

The result is that almost nothing on the hacker news front page makes it into
the RSS feed on a daily basis. Maybe three or four random posts get in but
that's it.

The bigrss feed still works but that's all submissions, trolls, re-posts,
garbage, and all.

Basically, it's broke. Sorry I don't have anything more helpful to say but
it's been abandoned.

~~~
andrenth
It's not broken though, I use it to read HN daily.

